# Just watched the latest Pride



## Damian Mavis (Nov 24, 2002)

It was pretty good, Don Frye lost, Ninja lost, a bunch of people got beat down...it was good!

The last fight was prettty sad... with Sakabura (sp?) and some new guy that did nothing but lie there in a ball.  But it was funny at times with Sakabura slapping him in the head to get him to fight.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 26, 2002)

i think those matches in k1, ufc, and other mma are cool in all, but i havent actually sat and watched thru one in a while. But im thinking that maybe im not gunna be able to sit there and watch the crap being kicked out of someone, but then again i could see wat combos they use and wat is effective for my personal arsenal.

Just thinking out loud
                                   -T.S.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

Dm check out our posts about the Frye fight.


----------



## ace (Nov 27, 2002)

I Never thought it would Happen
But I'Ve been Wrong before.

All i can say is WoW--------------------- Yoshida Armlock 
Frye tapping Out 
I Still want to see Frye Colmen 2 





 & Go Sak:


----------

